
GitHub Actions: Ubuntu 20.04 uses Python 2 as default 'python' - tosh
https://twitter.com/jeremyphoward/status/1304185277515100161
======
trboyden
Tell that to Canonical. That's how it installs out of the box. It's annoying
to have to do extra configuration for something that has been the default for
most Python developers for years.

